
Jobs Ready to Return to Apple Helm - rms
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124415751596986965.html#mod=testMod
======
jgrahamc
It's nice to hear this, not because I think that Apple would die without him,
but because it's good to know that he is getting well again.

------
tptacek
Cynically, let my point out how much it would suck for Palm if Jobs makes a
surprise appearance at WWDC. Poof. There goes their press.

------
justlearning
when I read the title(before clicking the link), i interpreted this as "jobs
are returning to New York" - indicative of the economy. anyone else dumb as i
am?

